# seal sniper and 1" HTS



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Christmas came early, and i funded it... got this extremely anticipated package in the mail today, a 1" thick hathcock target sniper and a seal sniper in black G10, the craftsmanship is AMAZING. after getting used to the single band setup and ttf style, i tore the bullseyes out of a few targets pretty quick. one thing i noticed with these 2- or maybe it's TTF in general- your pre-shot routine is very important. but when i take my time, i feel like i can hit anything. Well made, well designed. great job Bill.

Steve


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I got my HTS and a SEAL sniper, I noticed the increased accuracy (compared to a Wal-mart special wrist rocket) in the first shot.
I gave the SEAL sniper to my dad, he prefers the OTF style, and ofcourse he's a better marksman than me (with a sling shot, I'm still the rifle expert).
I understand Bill was having some issues in production, so my order took a good deal longer than expected, but the end product is above and beyond what I've grown accustomed to.
We'll be making more purchases in the future Mr. Bill, great job.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Oooh a black G10 seal awesome!

The seal sniper is sure a excellent slingshot if I may say so,I have tweaked mine a little not much just a little to fit me better

Now I just need the slingshot I asked Bill to make for me and I'm set for awhile


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Oooh a black G10 seal awesome!
> 
> The seal sniper is sure a excellent slingshot if I may say so,I have tweaked mine a little not much just a little to fit me better
> 
> Now I just need the slingshot I asked Bill to make for me and I'm set for awhile


what adjustments did you make? just curious. i think i'm going to wrap the palmswell to make it larger. and double bands, lanyard. (i'm terrified i'll shoot it out of my hand)


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Oooh a black G10 seal awesome!
> 
> The seal sniper is sure a excellent slingshot if I may say so,I have tweaked mine a little not much just a little to fit me better
> 
> Now I just need the slingshot I asked Bill to make for me and I'm set for awhile


what adjustments did you make? just curious. i think i'm going to wrap the palmswell to make it larger. and double bands, lanyard. (i'm terrified i'll shoot it out of my hand)
[/quote]

Well I guess only Bill would notice the changes

Like I said only little tweaks but I know they're there


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice happy shooting


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great looking shooters pop, looks like a good investment to have for the collection.


----------

